# Transmission noise/skip/shutter



## Diegobmw22 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey All,

Ok, so I've been searching for an answer to my problem for a long time now with no real help so i thought I'd post my problem here. I have a 98 740IL with 170K on it and between 1400 and 2000 rpms at cruising speeds there is a random metallic/scraping noise heard from the transmission area about every 2 seconds or so. When the noise is happening the transmission seems to skip or have a slight shutter. My fluid is clean and full but I have not changed it since I bought the car with 148K on it so I don't know if the transmission has ever been serviced. Any ideas? Advise?

Thanks,

CC


----------



## highline740il (May 7, 2008)

I would contact Kirt Koeller at autosports unlimited. He is a BMW transmission guru and he just rebuilt my 2001 740il valve body.

you can read about it here.
http://www.bimmerboard.com/forums/posts/673185

Later,
Michael


----------

